# [Sun 4th Sep 2011] CoolTan Arts 1991-95 20th Anniversary reuniion at the Urban... (Lambeth,london)



## shaneC (Aug 15, 2011)

Greetings,

Anyone from CoolTan Arts 1991-95 still out there who fancies meeting up for old times sake.

There is a FB group http://www.facebook.com/groups/167744573285572/.

We plan to meet in a CoolTan tent at the Urban Green fair on Sunday 4th September.
Do join the group and look forward to seeing you on the 4th September.


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2011)

Looking forward to it! Here's some background for folks who don't know what Cooltan was: http://www.urban75.org/brixton/features/cooltan.html


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2011)

Event cancelled.


----------

